# Andros....an answer to your question....



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Andros, I just wanted to answer your question from my previous post. The doctor did not order more labs before prescribing the Armour. He said my previous labs which were done 12/18/10 would serve as the baseline.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gam87 said:


> Hi Andros, I just wanted to answer your question from my previous post. The doctor did not order more labs before prescribing the Armour. He said my previous labs which were done 12/18/10 would serve as the baseline.


Thank you!


----------

